# The National Dog Show



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

My crew and I will be in Philadelphia for this show next weekend. Anybody attending? We'll be there Fri-Sun


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Nope, we'll be showing at a 4 day show in Oklahoma, chasing majors. Give us a report though!


----------

